# Habe 2 Fehler



## Dirty_Dog (22. März 2005)

Also auf meinen Tower hab ich die Fehlermeldung beim Übertragen
E101 


> 22.03.2005 10:54:06<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
> 22.03.2005 10:54:06->> WoW Build Version: 4222
> 22.03.2005 10:54:07->> Programm gestartet
> 22.03.2005 10:54:07->> Timer:1000
> ...




bei meinem Laptop HTTP/1.1.302 Found, ist beim starten und hab leider keine Debug Serve gerade auf Tower.


----------



## Regnor (22. März 2005)

Hallo
Laut dem Protokoll konnte BLASC keine Verbindung zu unserem Server aufbauen. Hast du es ein weiteres mal probiert? Eventuell war der Server zu der Zeit gerade kurz nicht erreichbar. Ansonsten überprüfe bitte ob der Port 21 freigegeben wurde.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Dirty_Dog (22. März 2005)

Jo hasst recht war die Firewall beim ersten Problem grml


----------

